#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Binding Spirits

## uponit_12

I have come across a few sources claiming it is possible to bind certain spirits to different objects (some considered to be magical and some not). I wonder if this is actually true, and more importantly if anyone has ever been successful in binding a goetic entity to an object. Coming from the idea of the vessel mentioned within. If this was possible (goetic or not) woudl this be able to function in the same capacity as a charm/talisman etc... ?

----------


## Nairn

From my knowledge, I'd say yes, it is possible. 

But it's not for anyone who's new to magickal practice. Or who simply wishes to do it for kicks. Binding spirits is like juggling hot irons: if you make a tiny mistake, you're going to get burned. And with Goetic spirits it's more like juggling bombs, and at the same time trying to diffuse them. 
Also, in order to bind something your personal power _must_ be greater than the spirit. Or the ritual magnifies your power to be more potent than the spirit. If not, it's similar to chaining up a tiger using twine and a spoon  :Smile: 

If you're interested in creating amulets and talismans; I suggest you work at them with elemental or planetary energy and become proficient and comfortable with it before you think about messing with spirit binding.

----------


## devakxes

Does anyone know how to actual perform this? Like... ''simple'' binding rituals to use on spirits? Can anyone send me resources on this?

I know how to use blood to bind spirits but that is dangerous... considering the spirit might become bound to you instead of the object it is going to be bound too. 

As of using energy though I'd like to know if anyone has any knowledge of this.

The only other thing that I have seen used to ... keep a certain ghost trapped in an area was through vesta powder. It is a hoodoo concoction that when thrown in fire it explodes. Consequentially it also cleanses a certain area. However it is to be used specifically outside. If it isn't used outside it ends up going and ''solidifies'' into a kind of ward in the walls (that is, the energy of the area). So the spirits within my friend's house were trapped in the house because his brother did this and didn't know what he was doing.

We theorized though... that if a spirit is capable of shape-shifting or expanding/contracting... it should be possible to keep them in a jar. Granted, the spirit would be very pissed off when released but it would end up going and being a good vessel.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

[QUOTE=devakxes;30151]Does anyone know how to actual perform this? Like... ''simple'' binding rituals to use on spirits? Can anyone send me resources on this?


As of using energy though I'd like to know if anyone has any knowledge of this.

I came across some information a while back while looking into the process behind skinwalking... My method is a mix between ceremonial magick and hoodoo. First the vessel is prepared by making it suitable for the host. Cleanse it and then align it to whatever power the entity in question is resonating with. For example if it is an earth spirit, bury the vessel in fresh earth for 7 days focusing your rituals on having it absorb and align with whatever resonates with your particular spirit. This can actually get really complicated depending on how far you wanna go to align it, and what forms of symbolism you incorporate. I.e. Aligning with particular weather conditions, planetary phases, etc. Next, Contact the spirit in question and ask for something, normally during these transactions, the spirit asks for some payment in return. Next, place the object it seeks within the vessel..( This is not always possible, So if this is the case then refer to the next method...which will follow shortly.) The point is to trick the spirit into entering the vessel in order to receive whatever form of payment it asks for. ( the vessel should be placed in the triangle if your practices utilize such.. ) As the spirit enters the vessel, begin performing the binding spell, use whatever you know/ are comfortable with... knots, rootwork, incantations, etc. Try and focus on the spirit and the vessel fusing together. After the spirit is bound, it will become obstinate. In order to get it to comply with your demands, i recommend using compelling oil, or candle rites with the spirit's Sigil carved into the candle's face. (Preferably both). Be aware that the spirit will be quite irritated with what just occured and will seek retribution if it ever gets loose. So, regularly reinforce your binding and domination rituals.
Alternatively.....

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

You can also use a mirror to trap the spirit in question. This process is a little bit trickier, as it requires a fair amount of skill with energy work, scrying and psychometry. First, the mirror ( dark mirror, not the reflective kind), should be consecrated in the manner described in my previous post. Next, Summon the spirit into the triangle, (once again... if your practices utilize such things) and extend your senses onto it. Focus on it's entirety and the particular feeling that it gives off. I really can't find the words to describe this better...its hard to define certain concepts with words.. so, im gonna just give the cliff notes version of this... basically it involves discovering and tying the essence of the spirit to the essence of the mirror. the method to pull it into the mirror is akin to bardon's pore breathing as described in initiation to hermetics, but instead of drawing energy into yourself, you focus on drawing the spirits essence, its very core into the mirror and then tying the root of its being to the root of the mirrors. The method to find the root of both objects, or at least the method i use is Samadhi.... Once this is done, then a binding seal is placed on the mirror face and then domination, as described in the practice above. A little research and a little practice and you should be well on you way to utilizing this method. This can be performed if the spirit is evoked into a mirror and it can also be used (>>>though i advise against it<<<) to bind a human soul, if the soul is scryed on and pulled into the mirror whilst the person sleeps. It will not steal the soul however unless other criteria are met, which i will not discuss here, as i am certain it would violate the rules of the site... It simply turns the individual in question into a sort of zombie.... kinda like someone with really bad insomnia. Neither dead or alive, just kinda drifting through life...  :EEK!:  (which is why you should be careful who takes your picture  :Wink: ) Anyways, i hope that this has been somewhat informative, i tried to keep it fairly loose so that individuals could adapt it to their individual rites and practices, if i can think of a better way to word this second post, i will reply again... Be aware that this falls into a very grey region that is dangerously close to black magick, and should not be performed lightly as the consequences can be dire... Angry Malevolent spirits...  :EEK!:  Warnings aside, Have Fun!!!!
Truth and Wisdom,
~Veritas

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Old reflective mirrors work well too just not modern reflective mirrors. The materials used in modern mirrors are usually aluminum sprayed onto glass but older mirrors used silver nitrate pressed between two layers of glass and then reduced. The end result is something like a primitive capacitor in which you have a semi or non conductive outer core surrounding a conductive inner core. I've found it works quite well in summoning and binding a spirit provided you back up the inherent properties of the mirror with appropriate wards and bindings.

----------


## Passthebill

> I know how to use blood to bind spirits but that is dangerous... considering the spirit might become bound to you instead of the object it is going to be bound too.


How do you bind a spirit through blood?? I didn't even realize that was possible? I'd really like to know and why is it so dangerous?

----------


## devakxes

As the blood dies it draws in energy. If you shed enough blood, it can draw in a spirit and make it bound to the object that the blood is shed on. The problem revolves around that since you still have blood in your system - the spirit will not only be bound to the object but to you. It is dangerous because it can allow the spirit to change your experiences of life, depending on how powerful the spirit is. The benefit is being able to take that spirits' energy at Will and taping into their powers... although it is normally not worth it.

----------


## krimson

> Does anyone know how to actual perform this? Like... ''simple'' binding rituals to use on spirits? Can anyone send me resources on this?
> .


There are no simple ways to bind spirits, conjuration and all of the loop holes take time and study. There are ebooks and online classes that you can take to learn the basics, but as with everything, practice makes perfect. Conjured spirits are also sold by practitioners, so it is difficult to find someone who will give out their secrets because of monetary competition etc.

----------


## seekerofprophecies

> How do you bind a spirit through blood?? I didn't even realize that was possible? I'd really like to know and why is it so dangerous?


I think this may have been done to me.

----------


## Requiem Obscurus

I must agree and further push the statement that binding a spirit is very difficult and can be extremely dangerous, especially for those of lower skill/knowledge. Also, any magic that includes the use of your own blood has always been a dislike of mine, as well as my fellow practitioners. There are people out there that can, and are skilled, in blood magic. But I HIGHLY recommend staying far away from it. That's my two cents on this topic, I may be new to this site, but that's not the case in my experience. 

As for the original "binding" topic, if one truly needs to perform a binding ritual, experience matters as much as knowing what you are dealing with. It's better to be over-cautious than foolhardy and rushing. Find local experienced folks (which can be quite a task) and get to know them before performing anything.

----------


## Adarame

Nothing is ever too dangerous if you've tried it for yourself and not base things from others perspective and experience.

----------

